# Cylon's - Three, Six, or Eight?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2010)

You're trapped on a desert base star, which Cylon model would you choose for company?

Three

Six

Eight


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2010)

Does three come with her Xena outfit/costume? 

This is a difficult choice.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 9, 2010)

Sadly I never got into the show. What are they capable of?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2010)

8


----------



## shihansmurf (Feb 9, 2010)

8

No question about it.

Mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Sadly I never got into the show. What are they capable of?


Stronger, more resilient and longer endurance.  Also, their backs glowed red when they were orgasming, so one of the designers was obviously concerned about his partner faking it and wanted a clear indicator.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, Frak.

6... no 8... no 3... any of the above?

Though hopefully if we're stuck on a desert island together, none would have the drama (aka craziness) displayed by their characters on the show.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Stronger, more resilient and longer endurance. Also, their backs glowed red when they were orgasming, so one of the designers was obviously concerned about his partner faking it and wanted a clear indicator.


 
That's cool, but more importantly do they talk? do dishes? laundry? get beers? cook?

Irene, Carol, Lori, Pam, Jenni, and whom ever else, you have my permission to start throwing **** at me!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 9, 2010)

When I was watching Battlestar Galactica, Cylons were robots with a glowing red eye, a deep, electronic voice, and lazer blasters mostly aimed at humans...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any of them because they do not know me!!!!


----------



## David43515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can I special order an eight chasse with a six personality?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 9, 2010)

Smorgasboard!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 9, 2010)

Six


----------



## Omar B (Feb 9, 2010)

Frak me.  tough choice but I'll go with 3.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sitrep?

8


----------



## TimoS (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll take them all, but if I can have only one, then definetely number 8


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2010)

I last watched this series when it was Ben Cartwright in outer space, but the general idea seems to be that Cylons are machines determined to exterminate *all *humans.

So why would I want *any *of these killer machines with me? Maybe I'm a bit tunnel visioned on this, but if a machine is trying to murder me, who cares what it looks like?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 11, 2010)

That assumption doesn't hold for the new series, only MOST of the cyclons want the humans exterminated.

Oh, and Three.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2010)

Blindside said:


> That assumption doesn't hold for the new series, only MOST of the cylons want the humans exterminated.


Well hopefully 8 isn't one of them... because that's who I voted for. Oh those eyes... :fanboy: 

That is a HUGE pic too btw. Sheesh... no wonder she's outvoted over the other two.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> That's cool, but more importantly do they talk? do dishes? laundry? get beers? cook?
> 
> Irene, Carol, Lori, Pam, Jenni, and whom ever else, you have my permission to start throwing **** at me!!


 
:lfao:

(Carol begins to throw asterisks at Ken)

Hey, you said I had your permission!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 12, 2010)

And I thought he was giving you permission to throw throwing stars at him.... well, that's what they look like to me! Too much time in the dojo?

As for the poll, really, I'm with option 4... then again, I get bored rather quickly, or so I've been told....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 12, 2010)

Option 'all of the above' is too obvious really.
So I decided to vote with the idea that I had to choose just one of them.
In that case, I vote number 3.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2010)

So, what we discover is that we prefer Asian gals to blonds, brunettes and red heads 2:1.  LOL


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, what we discover is that we prefer Asian gals to blonds, brunettes and red heads 2:1.  LOL



If race is your variable its a statistical dead heat.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2010)

I need more data.... y'all send in more money so I can take the ladies out for a night on the town.


----------



## TimoS (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, what we discover is that we prefer Asian gals to blonds, brunettes and red heads 2:1.  LOL


No surprise there, really. Especially on a martial arts forum


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, what we discover is that we prefer Asian gals to blonds, brunettes and red heads 2:1. LOL


 
Based on where my wife is from and my occasional obsession the pops up on MT from time to time was there ever any doubt which one I would have picked


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2010)

3, always preferred my women with an athletic build,  plus she looks a lot like Xena.

BTW:  you should have added Starbuck (Katee Sackhoff)  to the poll.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2010)

But she's not a Cylon.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> But she's not a Cylon.


 
Maybe, they kind of left that question open....


----------



## blindsage (Feb 14, 2010)

If I had to choose just one, definitely a 6 :fanboy:, but I wouldn't be complaining about an 8.  Lucy Lawless never did it for me in any way, so I couldn't go for option 4.

What I don't understand about the voting is why 8?  I mean she's good looking, but she's not especially fine, while 6 is f***** amazing.  Are a bunch of you just suuupppeerrrr yellow fever freaks?  (Not counting the obvious Xena fetish freaks of course.)  

:EG:


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2010)

blindsage said:


> If I had to choose just one, definitely a 6 :fanboy:, but I wouldn't be complaining about an 8. Lucy Lawless never did it for me in any way, so I couldn't go for option 4.
> 
> What I don't understand about the voting is why 8? I mean she's good looking, but she's not especially fine, while 6 is f***** amazing. Are a bunch of you just suuupppeerrrr yellow fever freaks? (Not counting the obvious Xena fetish freaks of course.)
> 
> :EG:


 
 Well an Adonis like you can obviously turn down Lucy Lawless....


----------



## clfsean (Feb 14, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You're trapped on a desert base star, which Cylon model would you choose for company?
> 
> Three
> 
> ...



Yes...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2010)

blindsage said:


> If I had to choose just one, definitely a 6 :fanboy:, but I wouldn't be complaining about an 8.  Lucy Lawless never did it for me in any way, so I couldn't go for option 4.
> 
> What I don't understand about the voting is why 8?  I mean she's good looking, but she's not especially fine, while 6 is f***** amazing.  Are a bunch of you just suuupppeerrrr yellow fever freaks?  (Not counting the obvious Xena fetish freaks of course.)
> 
> :EG:


Preference list for me is Asian, Redhead, Indian, Spanish, Brunette, Arab, Blond, Black in order, though a few folks move up/down the list.
(I list this way with no intent to slight, insult, demean, offend anyone in any of those groups should I have not used the current "Politically correct" term.)

Course, we already established that my favorite is a flying deamon girl with green hair and pointed ears.  LOL!


----------



## Scott T (Feb 14, 2010)

Definately a 3 :ultracool


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 14, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Preference list for me is Asian, Redhead, Indian, Spanish, Brunette, Arab, Blond, Black in order, though a few folks move up/down the list.
> (I list this way with no intent to slight, insult, demean, offend anyone in any of those groups should I have not used the current "Politically correct" term.)
> 
> Course, we already established that my favorite is a flying deamon girl with green hair and pointed ears. LOL!


 
Soooo....your wife is asian Bob....?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2010)

no, brunette.   WNY doesn't have a large accessible to a non-college person Asian population it seems. (there were only 4 in my high school, 2 were sisters, 2 brothers)


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> no, brunette. WNY doesn't have a large accessible to a non-college person Asian population it seems. (there were only 4 in my high school, 2 were sisters, 2 brothers)


 
Bob,  you mean you didn't fire up to Toronto and hit the 5 Chinatowns growing up?  Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese, Idonesian, Filipino, Thai.... we have all flavors up here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2010)

I usually had a GF when I'd visit...made it difficult to shop, and the commute wasn't something I was up for in my dating years. Did enjoy looking though. A lot of beautiful gals in Toronto.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 14, 2010)

What are you guys talking bout?  *SIX *is plainly the most interesting  

SIX!!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 14, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> no, brunette. WNY doesn't have a large accessible to a non-college person Asian population it seems. (there were only 4 in my high school, 2 were sisters, 2 brothers)


 
So your wife was your fifth choice? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> So your wife was your fifth choice? Is that what you're saying?


 

LOL...you mean even the two brothers turned him down?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2010)

Well...Kelly Hu wasn't available.....


----------



## blindsage (Feb 15, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> Well an Adonis like you can obviously turn down Lucy Lawless....


It's that obvious, huh?


----------

